
Indian Railway Plans to have airport like security - worldexplorer
https://www.timesnownews.com/amp/business-economy/industry/article/railway-plans-airport-like-security-at-stations-know-how-early-you-have-to-arrive-before-station-is-sealed/342571
======
deskamess
Looking for solutions to problems that are not there. Given the volume of
traffic I am surprised this is even a starter. If the goal is revenue, e.g.
some paid for card that lets you skip the security checks that is a
possibility. I doubt anyone can correctly verify identity of all passengers
without impacting travel time. So even with a card it is security theater and
more of a revenue generation scheme.

------
nutcracker46
That is a trend. Ever been on one of China's subways or intercity trains?
Scrutiny has increased over time, and the checks especially for intercity
travel are near what one expects for a plane ride.

A thorough security system would also look into other data associated with the
ticket buyer.

Somewhere in there is a privacy issue. How much info does the state need on a
passenger to quantify risk, based on an intention to board a train or plane?

